# Dead Holywood Party Ideas Needed!



## allmapa1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Here is a link from an old thread that might be useful. You may have found it already.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/88044-famously-dead-party-ideas.html

I'm also using this concept as my theme this year. Here is a link to my pinterest board where I'm been organizing my thoughts.
http://pinterest.com/pam2/halloween-2012-famous-dead-persons-halloween-ball/


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I would go distressed glam all the way...elegant appetizers and desserts, you could use strobe lights to mimic camera flashes, have a photo op just like at the real award ceremony...skeleton bathroom attendents, waiters and valet...GO TOTAL BLACK TIE...give the guests ballets for costumes and then have an official awards ceremony...envelope and all... "and the winner is"....you could even do mini "swag bags" 

Heres my pinterest with some ideas http://pinterest.com/dawnrb/halloween-dead-carpet/


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

You could make something like these for your Black carpet. I made them for our lake party to go around the dance floor. All they are made of is cardboard tubes, rope, pool noodles, planters and t thingys from the plumbing section. It cost less than 20.00 dollars to make all six. I covered the pool noodles with material. I put them over rebar to make them stand. You could put skulls on top of them or rats or something to creep them up.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love your posts OMM...nice job


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Thanks Pumpkin!


----------



## allmapa1 (Oct 10, 2009)

My ideas are similar to PumpkinPie. Old silver serving pieces from eBay or flea markets. I got quite a few last year and continue to look for more, but with the piece of silver going up even the silver plate can get $$. Lots of candles, dying flowers in beautiful vases, photos of dead celebrities printed on vellum and used around glass candle holders (I'll try to post the link to this), someone recently dead offering you a glass of champagne as you come in the door, little appetizers on silver trays carried around by a skeleton Morph suit, vintage movie cameras with skeleton hands operating them, a full size skeleton dressed up as paparazzi. Signs for VIP parking and VIP entry, creeped up with rats, bats, half open coffins, etc. I like the roped entry and will try to make those. 

Although I don't like them, I'm thinking of renting a karaoke machine as I'm sure some of the dead rock stars will want to sing their greatest hits after a few trips to the martini bar. I would like to alternate the decorations between creepy and vintage Hollywood glam, and have been searching eBay and etsy and trying not to get in to a bidding war over vintage movie cameras. Who knew they were so collectable!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Those ideas sound great!! And karaoke is fun.

Have you decided who you are going to dress as


----------



## allmapa1 (Oct 10, 2009)

@OMM's 
No I don't have a costume idea yet. 
Typically I get so caught up in making the decorating and food plans that my costume takes a distant second in my brain. 
Last year my husband (who hates wearing costumes) got a skeleton morph suit and he was the hit of the party.
I don't really have a favorite celebrity dead or alive, writer, actor, etc, and my taste for Halloween costumes trends more toward classic things like witches. 
So any suggestions would be welcome!


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

I did a Hollywood theme for my Birthday Party a couple of years ago so I am basically thinking of spooking up the decoarations. 
- If you have a big skeleton then sit him behind a camera.
-Have a black carpet with bloodstains on it 
- Make or buy old records and maybe put bloody handprints on it?
-Try and imitate celebrities signatures in blood style writing. 
-I don't know how extravagant you can go but maybe try and create zombies doing the thriller dance in memory of MJ
-A clapperboard always looks good wether spooked up or not
For your rooms
-Ghostface from Scream. You can get a large hanging prop of him for $30 From a website called Spirit I think
-From the same website you can but a shower curtain with The famous psycho scene.
-Set up a sleeping person in a abed with Freddy Kruger looming over them. You can put Elm street on the door and splatter the sheets with blood
-Maybe try something with The Shining...
-The foot from Saw in a bathroom?
- If you have an old tricycle then put it at the end of a corridor with a doll sitting on it (from the children I think?)

Hope I helped,
Daniel


----------

